

Wealthy earn it all before 40, or not at all - RachelF
http://www.afr.com/p/markets/wealthy_earn_it_all_before_or_not_zLYz6222fr4eFKcoyvmRDM

======
digikata
Hmm, I'd be curious if there were correlation between first decades wages and
the family economic background. i.e. could this be the narrowing of economic
mobility as seen from another angle?

~~~
RachelF
It would be interesting to see. Perhaps because most people are not
entrepreneurs but work in a skill they learned in early adulthood, mobility is
restricted.

The chance to pay for college and the genes to have the brains to study are
certainly heritable.

~~~
digikata
Well connected parents also lead to greater business/work opportunities. Even
putting nepotism type deals aside, the right introductions can help
tremendously. Case in point Microsoft...

